

Interplanetary superhighway - mattknox
https://medium.com/looking-up/8e3e734346ed

======
ColinWright
It's really nice to see a write-up of the story behind this. The bare facts
have been submitted many times[0][1][2][3][4], although never provoked
discussion. It's a fascinating idea, and the math and physics are subtle and
intriguing.

Great story.

One previous comment[5]:

    
    
        It's not news, but the potential for using it is growing.
        By using fuzzy orbits and the edge of chaotic regions, it's
        becoming possible to do large scale movements in the Solar
        system with very little expenditure of fuel. As with the
        time/space computing trade-off, this is a time/fuel trade-
        off -- the movements take a lot longer to achieve.
    
           -- RiderOfGiraffes[6]
    

Finally, there's an excellent write-up in Discovery[7].

[0]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482985](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482985)

[1]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414311](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3414311)

[2]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3889406](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=3889406)

[3]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4213525](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4213525)

[4]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755954](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6755954)

[5]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482987](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=482987)

[6]
[https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=RiderOfGiraffes](https://news.ycombinator.com/user?id=RiderOfGiraffes)

[7]
[http://discovermagazine.com/1994/sep/gravitysrim419](http://discovermagazine.com/1994/sep/gravitysrim419)

